# Bitterlinge und Molch



## domserv (25. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte mir letztes Jahr ein paar Bitterlinge zugelegt, nachdem ich mir mit den __ Muscheln einen einsamen Fisch eingeschleppt hatte. Haben alle den Winter überlebt. Zwei Muscheln habe ich mitllerweile auch entdeckt. Leben auch und filtrieren munter. Die Bitterlinge schwimmen häufig um die Muscheln rum, die Weibchen haben auch schon Legeröhren ausgebildet. Und jetzt kommts. Alle 5 Bitterlinge sind Weibchen. Jetzt brauche ich ein paar Mänchen sonst wird das nix mit dem Nachwuchs. Beim Dehner etc. gibts noch keine! Die Parrungszeit ist doch auch erst später. Hab mich gewundert, dass die alle schon Legeröhren ausgebildet haben.

UNd bei dem ganzen beobachten hab ich doch tatsächlich einen Molch entdeckt. Teich letztes Jahr angelegt, jetzt schon Molch. Freu! Leider kein Fotobeweis. Als er zum Atmen hoch kam habe ich gesehen, dass er einen leuchtenden, einheitlich gefärbten, durchgehend orangen Bauch hat. Rücken ziemlich dunkel. __ Bergmolch?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## domserv (28. März 2017)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Einsatz von Fischen zur dieser Jahreszeit. Wenn ich mir jetzt am Wochenende noch ein parr männliche Bitterlinge hole, wie lange muss ich die an das Teichwasser gewöhnen? Die Fische kommen beim Händler ja aus einem Aquarium mit 18-20 °C. Im Teich sind es aktuell tagsüber 14 °C. Nachts gehen die Lufttemperaturen noch deutlich runter bis auf wenige Grad über null. Dadurch wird die Temperatur im Teich auch fallen. Die Verkäuferin beim Dehner sagte mir, man müsste die Fische ein Woche in einem separaten Becken an die Außentemperaturen gewöhnen. Ist das so richtig, oder reicht es wenn ich sie einige Stunden dran gewöhne und dann in den Teich entlasse?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## domserv (29. März 2017)

Hänge hier nochmal eine Frage dran. Jetzt ist ein Pärchen Bergmolche im Teich und ich hoffe natürlich auf Nachwuchs. Geht das mitr den Bitterlingen gut? Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Quappen gibt es genug.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2017)

Hallo Jimi,
wenn der Teich groß genug ist oder ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten bietet, klappt es. Ich würde dennoch nicht den Fischen die Alleinschuld für eine schlechte Vermehrungsrate geben - Molcheier und kleine Quappen werden auch von anderen Teichbewohnern gefressen. Diese Tiere sind offensichtlich auf ausgedehnte Sumpfzonen mit sehr vielen Wasserlöchern angewiesen, wenn sie eine große Population erreichen sollen. Umgekehrt haben einmal erwachsenen __ Molche wohl wenige Freßfeinde, leben allerdings nicht in jedem Biotop.
Ich freu' mich bei mir, alle paar Jahre mal einen __ Teichmolch zu entdecken (und eine __ Erdkröte und einen Frosch). Quappen habe ich auch schon mal gesehen (allerdings in meinem "Bodenfilter"), und nicht im eigentlichen Teich.


----------



## domserv (30. März 2017)

Der Teich wurde ja erst letztes Jahr angelegt. Also alles NEU für mich. Mal schauen was dieses Jahr so alles passiert. werde im laufe des Jahres berichtet was raus gekommen ist.


----------



## pema (30. März 2017)

hallo Jimi,
wenn du einen oder zwei __ Molche bei dir gesehen hast, gibt es sicherlich schon mehr als die beiden in deinem Teich. Die sind sehr schwer zu erkennen, solang sie sich nicht bewegen. Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht wie dein Teich aussieht, aber es wird sicherlich Nachwuchs der Molche geben. Die Kleinen nennen sich übrigens Larven und sehen fast schon so aus wie fertige Molche - nur im Miniformat und mit außen liegenden Kiemenbüscheln.
Ich habe auch schon im ersten Jahr meines Teiches einen Molch entdeckt und ein paar Monate später - beim Fadenalgenfischen - die erste Molchlarve im Eimer gehabt: also ... ab jetzt aufpassen, was man so alles aus dem Teich holt.
petra


----------



## domserv (31. März 2017)

Wenn ich Fadenalgen rausholen kommen die immer erst mal in den Eimer. Das mache ich eigentlich schon immer so, wegen den __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven. Werde jetzt besonders aufpassen. Meine Sorge gilt dem Laich, der eventuell von den Bitterlingen gefressen wird. Schau mer mal.


----------

